# High CPU Dcom Launch & Plug and Play?!



## aj2608 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if I've posted in the right section but I'll give it a go!

My CPU is running at 100%. Through Process Explorer I have identified it to be the DcomLaunch and Plug and Play services which is at 70 - 90%. 

I am running Vista 32-bit SP2.

I have searched endless forums and have not yet found the solution. I have run various malware and virus programmes and they have come up clean. So now I don't know what to do.

Any help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you using a laptop and a Netgear wireless adapter by any chance?

The PnP service is connected to DcomLaunch. DcomLaunch is just svchost. What appears to be happening is you have something connected to your computer using PnP, which in turn is generating a high volume of .dlls under svchost.

This is an issue known to occur with a Netgear wireless adapter, so that's why I asked. I've also seen it reported related to the sound card, if the sound card has an "Enhancements" feature.


----------



## aj2608 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm using a laptop with a BT Voyager 2091 Wireless ADSL Router but I don't know what the adapter is. I know it is not Netgear. 

Is there anyway I can pinpoint what is using the service?


----------



## aj2608 (Nov 17, 2011)

P.S I have disabled all enhancements and that did make a difference for about 5 minutes until it jumped up again.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

If you run Process Explorer and take a look you'll find svchost listed there multiple times, just like it is in Task Manager, as you know.

If you hover your mouse over any given instance of svchost in Process Explorer, it will list the services running under it. You can go from there. Check to see if there's any services you don't need or only run occassionaly. As long as they aren't Microsoft services you can then disable them or set them to Manual.

As it appears it's connected to PnP, I'd say focus on those. Look for what services relate to PnP devices as a good starting point.

edit: I've also seen people claim that this issue can be caused by a faulty or out of date driver, so you can try updating your sound/wireless adapter drivers.


----------



## TheProphets (Aug 14, 2012)

I got this issue and I searched for a solution with no results but references to the problem, after trying hard to find the main cause of this problem, I found that everytime my svchost process of Dcomlaunch was using >40% cpu, my "recording devices" were constantly disappearing and appearing( front microphone , stereo mix, line in, etc) So I disabled automatic detection of front panel, and got to a temp solution, mins after I reinstalled Audio/Sound drivers and problem solved, to try to avoid this problem I updated these drivers. I've never had this problem before but I'm glad I got to fix it and wanted to share my solution here.


----------



## Hooliganwatusay (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's cut through all this tape and get to the bottom or should I say root
of the prblm. plugplay under services; I do enjoy a good laugh from time to time & these 2 solutions have me chuckling....
Here r the 2 reasons cpu is topping out under plugplay services.
1. your laptop, pc has been compromised and by that I mean virus has got control of the motherboard under controllers. sure the problem may subside but in time (short) it will come back because the entity on the other end is eating your power to snoop on not only ur machine but your network also.
2. well thats for later.....


----------

